# DIY Vinyl Decals



## marks_bike (Aug 22, 2006)

Since I'm not ready to commit to having a large batch of decals made because (I'm unsure what I really want them to look like). I decided to make decals out of vinyl using my wife's scrap booking plotter. This way I can try out a bunch of different graphics and then decide what I like the best. The machine is called the "Circuit Expression" (and yes I'm slightly embarrassed to post this, there's something very unmanly about using scrap booking stuff).

Anyway, below is the pictorial process. I wont get into creating the graphic but you basically need to create a vector based graphic and then use a program to send it to the printer. The program my wife has is called "Sure Cuts A Lot" for Macintosh (yes yet another unmanly name).

make the graphic








print the graphic








rough cut and peel off the unwanted








apply the decal tape








cut to shape








repeat 








and done!


----------



## marks_bike (Aug 22, 2006)

I should also mention that this would probably be a great way to make paint masks. I plan to try this once I can find a place to get some low tack sheets of tape or vinyl.


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

Pretty cool, I didn't know how the heck that would work until I googled "circuit expression". Even cooler was that it found the "cricut expression"! 

So if you want a different colour, do you just buy different paper/tape?


----------



## marks_bike (Aug 22, 2006)

Just need to purchase a different color vinyl.


----------



## billy7idol (Apr 20, 2011)

Great Idea. my mom enlaw has one... give's me a reason to earn crafting points with the enlaw


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

marks_bike said:


> I should also mention that this would probably be a great way to make paint masks. I plan to try this once I can find a place to get some low tack sheets of tape or vinyl.


Many of us already use vinyl plotters to make decals and paint masks. The scrapbooking version is just a light duty consumer version. Sign maker supply houses have all the materials you are looking for.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Our in house uses a Gerber GSplus Plotter. I was hoping to actually make my own decals after I have my frame powedercoated next year.

This can also be done in Adobe Illustrator for those who have it, but those who have it probably already know that


----------

